# Cubing BattleRoyale July 2022 (2x2, 3x3, 2x2 One-Handed, and 3x3 One-Handed)



## baseballjello67 (Jun 30, 2022)

As the title says, @Luke Solves Cubes and @baseballjello67 (and potentially other people) are creating an online competition for July 2022. This competition is open to any skill level. Here is how it works.

You will be sorted into levels based on your skill level. There are seven levels for each event. Look at the competition site for information on the levels.
Once you know your levels fill out this form and you will be registered. 

Registration closes on July 6 at midnight in your time zone.

NOTE: TO REGISTER FOR THIS COMPETITION, YOU MUST BE WILLING TO FILM A VIDEO OF YOUR AVERAGE IF YOU MAKE FINALS.

After the initial round of solving is over, the top two contenders from each level, make a video of them doing their average, and then they send it to us. We then take the videos and livestream them on YouTube. The livestream link will be posted here. The winner of each level gets *eternal bragging rights.

We will be allowing two more people to join as help for this competition; if you are interested, DM me in the next three hours (before 1 PM Pacific). You must be able to help livestream this competition on YouTube or help in any other way. When you ask, please tell us in what way you would be able to help.*


----------

